# Do you eat ramen noodles?



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

I average about once a month. I usually put aside the seasoning packet which I find makes it too salty (I can use that when I need flavoring for a large dish). Cook and drain the noodles then toss with some salt, pepper, margarine, garlic powder, wilted spinach and shredded cheese.

What do you add to yours?


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

@debodun  Could you tell me what these noodles are? Are they a brand or a special type of noodle.  Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

*@Treacle They are a Chinese noodle, comes in kind of a freeze dried block in a package. But the cook up real tasty. I am going to respond to @debodun in a separate post

*


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

They are packaged dried quick-cooking noodles.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie and I are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

*@debodun I use them often. Like you, I set aside the seasoning packet. Sometimes I will just have them with a bit of butter. Sometimes I put a bit of Chinese stir fry sauce into them before I serve them. Gives a nice flavor.  If I want something to bulk up a stir fry, I will make a package*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Treacle They are a Chinese noodle, comes in kind of a freeze dried block in a package. But the cook up real tasty. I am going to respond to @debodun in a separate post
> 
> View attachment 117978View attachment 117979*


Thank you @Marie5656   ☺


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

My mom used to serve with sliced boiled egg and snow peas, maybe some meat, but she used the seasoning packet.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

Just saw I can get them on Amazon UK - seem to have good reviews. Thanks all  ☺


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

What do thay call them where you are?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

I always rinse and drain the noodles in a mesh sieve, as the gluten bothers my tummy. 
I only use 1/2 the seasoning packet. If I have mushrooms and chives around, I'll slice and add them to the heated broth. Then, I'll either drop a lightly scrambled egg into the heated broth, or put a halved hard-boiled egg on top. 

My favourite brand is Ichiban (original flavour). I tried the miso flavour, but didn't care for it much.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, we like them for lunch once in a while. I have two kinds. One you can zap in the micro,  and the others you boil and eat them when soft.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Love them! I guess I'm one of the few who enjoys the salty flavor packet with them. When they come to the boil I slip in a whole egg to poach in the water and the egg and noodles are done at the same time. Just pour into a bowl, and sprinkle with sliced green onion.
I like the Oriental flavor the best.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

You all maka me hungry. It will be nice when I can eat warm food again. Off to my cottage cheese and nectarine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't eat them.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

Often. I'll add broccoli, or spinach, chopped leftover chicken or (rarely) shrimp. I'll poach an egg in it, but I cook it through. Add some toasted sesame oil and if I want soy sauce in it I'll use less of the packet. Top with scallions.

Sometimes I cut up the noodles with my kitchen scissors.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

I eat them. I use the pkt but drain most of it off before eating.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Love them! I guess I'm one of the few who enjoys the salty flavor packet with them. When they come to the boil I slip in a whole egg to poach in the water and the egg and noodles are done at the same time. Just pour into a bowl, and sprinkle with sliced green onion.
> I like the Oriental flavor the best.


I like the salty flavor too. I never thought to poach an egg with them! What a great idea!


----------



## katlupe (Aug 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Often. I'll add broccoli, or spinach, chopped leftover chicken or (rarely) shrimp. I'll poach an egg in it, but I cook it through. Add some toasted sesame oil and if I want soy sauce in it I'll use less of the packet. Top with scallions.
> 
> Sometimes I cut up the noodles with my kitchen scissors.


That sounds good too! I need to try that.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

No..I don't eat them. I used to when I was young,  because they were cheap but I haven't for decades...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Just saw I can get them on Amazon UK - seem to have good reviews. Thanks all  ☺


You can buy them in any supermarket here Treacle...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Nope, don’t eat them


----------



## asp3 (Aug 14, 2020)

I rarely eat the packaged ramen, but occasionally my son goes out to a really nice restaurant which specializes in ramen and invites my wife and I along.  There is a really great ramen restaurant in the mall near the fancy movie theater.  It usually has a long line to get in and one often has to wait 30 minutes to 1 1/2 hours to get in.

There's a rather interesting Japanese movie from 1985, Tampopo, that has ramen play a big part in it's story.  The movie is available subtitled and might also be available dubbed for those who don't like subtitles.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 14, 2020)

This thread actually also reminded me of when I first tried ramen.  My uncle lived with us from about the time he was 14.  He later went into the Navy and was stationed in Japan for a while.  He learned to love ramen and one Christmas when he came home for a visit he brought a bunch of ramen and we loved it.  We used to have to go to Cost Plus or some other specialty store to buy ramen because they weren't carried in the normal grocery stores.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes I eat them sometimes but don't use the seasoning packet.  After opening the bag the seasoning packet goes to the trash can.  I usually cook the noodles with leftover chicken like leftover rotisserie chicken and sometimes add broccoli or cauliflower. To me the noodles is like angel hair spaghetti but takes less time to cook.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## jimbowho (Aug 14, 2020)

My kids and their friends would come home from school and beg for dads Ramen. Al-dente, strained, only one packet. Olive oil, garlic/onion powder, parmesan, brown sugar. A fork.

I thought it was the best, until I saw (Radishrose's) bowl. That's just not fair.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

jimbowho said:


> My kids and their friends would come home from school and beg for dads Ramen. Al-dente, strained, only one packet. Olive oil, garlic/onion powder, parmesan, brown sugar. A fork.
> 
> I thought it was the best, until I saw (Radishrose's) bowl. That's just not fair.


Your dad's sounds pretty good too!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 14, 2020)

Occasionally for a snack but use only a tad bit of the seasoning pack.....


----------



## Victor (Aug 19, 2020)

Very high in salt like 1800 g in package. Ever wonder how they can sell it so cheaply and still profit. 35 cents for it


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 19, 2020)

Add some Cheez Whiz


----------



## Duster (Aug 19, 2020)

No, I don't eat them anymore since I switched my diet. I do eat rice noodles instead.  
No MSG for me, if I can avoid it.  I used to eat at an asian restaurant that had delicious, inexpensive food.  One day I went to the restroom and nearly tripped over a large sack of MSG.  Never went back to that restaurant again.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2020)

We keep some in the cabinet, and if my wife has had a busy day, she makes a quick Supper using these as a primary ingredient.  She finds several ways to mix them with other ingredients, such that they always turn out delicious.  While we wouldn't want to make a habit of eating them often, once every couple of weeks is good.


----------



## gennie (Aug 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We keep some in the cabinet, and if my wife has had a busy day, she makes a quick Supper using these as a primary ingredient.  She finds several ways to mix them with other ingredients, such that they always turn out delicious.  While we wouldn't want to make a habit of eating them often, once every couple of weeks is good.


Same here.  Especially handy if there are bits of left-overs in frig.  Never exactly same but my recipe always begins with "saute some chopped onions and ends with a splash of toasted sesame oil." 

If it needs more protein, I add a beaten egg drizzled from a fork as you would in making egg drop soup.  Let sit without stirring until egg is done.


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

I heard somewhere that a person could live on a food budget of $140 a year if they just ate ramen (this probably means unadultereated with added ingredients which would cost extra). I am thinking, "Yeah and pay a $20,000 hospital bill when they become malnourished." Ramen is okay once in a while for a quick meal, but I wouldn't want to have to live on it.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 19, 2020)

Duster said:


> No, I don't eat them anymore since I switched my diet. I do eat rice noodles instead.
> No MSG for me, if I can avoid it.  I used to eat at an asian restaurant that had delicious, inexpensive food.  One day I went to the restroom and nearly tripped over a large sack of MSG.  Never went back to that restaurant again.


Some spices/seasonings, snacks, canned food and frozen meals have MSG. There is a good chance you will find MSG in your food pantry or frozen food labels. If restaurants use seasonings containing MSG then what you order could have MSG too. I don't like MSG and rarely eat out. The instant noodles from Aldi have no MSG but I don't use the seasoning anyway. When I buy seasonings or processed foods I check the labels to ensure there is no MSG.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

I make it sometimes.  It's more like a Korean vegetable noodle soup the way I make it. 

I start off with waaaay more water than called for(at least 3X). Bring it to a boil, then dump in half of the stuff in the seasoning packets. Add a heaping tsp of low sodium miso and the same amount of (Korean) low sodium hot pepper paste. Bring to a boil.

Then I add half of the ramen noodles. Bring back to a boil then throw in a ton of raw vegetables. Whatever's in my always loaded crisper, plus some from the even more loaded freezer. Zucchini, celery, carrots, mushrooms, bok choy, spinach, baby napa cabbage, shredded red & green cabbage, green onions, bell pepper, snow peas, power greens, etc. Cook for about 4 minutes, or until veggies are tender crisp. At the end I put in a small handful of previously prepped little tofu rectangles that I keep in my fridge.

I eat this once every two weeks or so. Really tasty. Since I don't eat meat and only rarely consume dairy, my meals are loaded with vegetables and fruits. Lots and lots of them!

My current favorite ramen is Nongshim's Shin Black, spicy pot-au-feu flavor.

I learned that cheap ramens have cheap flavorings - mostly salt and msg. Better ramens (this costs about $8.00 for a four pack) have better flavorings and better noodles.


----------



## 911 (Aug 19, 2020)

These things (packaged Ramen) have enough salt in them to clean 5 miles of ice on the highway.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

You can buy plain fast-cooking ramen noodles in a multi-pack, without the seasoning. I haven't used them for awhile, but they're good. I stir-fry chicken and different veggies, and put them on top of the noodles which I add a stir-fry sauce to.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You can buy plain fast-cooking ramen noodles in a multi-pack, without the seasoning. I haven't used them for awhile, but they're good. I stir-fry chicken and different veggies, and put them on top of the noodles which I add a stir-fry sauce to.
> 
> View attachment 118808


I don't think I've ever seen these, @Pinky!


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

Me either. Not in stores around here. Maybe online, though.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

Usually they're sold in Asian markets, but our regular supermarkets have stocked them for years. Maybe if there's a section where they stock Asian food .. ?

Y & Y brand is dried chow mein noodles (virtually the same thing as ramen noodles). They sell them in our Walmart stores and Tesco (which we don't have here).


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> I average about once a month. I usually put aside the seasoning packet which I find makes it too salty (I can use that when I need flavoring for a large dish). Cook and drain the noodles then toss with some salt, pepper, margarine, garlic powder, wilted spinach and shredded cheese.
> 
> What do you add to yours?


I really liked them when I first tried them, but kinda lost my taste for it.
I'd cook and drain the noodles, never leave water in, and add only half of the seasoning packets.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

Not ramen per se, but I do keep Cup O' Noodles on hand for when nothing else sounds good or I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2020)

No, I don't, but my mom used to.  She love Asian food, but it is not to my liking.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2020)

I use them in stir frys.  Every once in awhile I go on that stir fry kick.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

This cooker was on Shark Tank and the guy got a deal. I bought one but it disappeared.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 31, 2020)

It's sometimes joked that ramen noodles have kept many a college student from starving due to their low price!  As the only member of my household who loves and craves Asian food, I keep ramen noodles in the pantry to provide my "fix" for when it's inconvenient to get Chinese take-out.  Ramen noodles can be a nice light lunch when you're tired of sandwiches.  I drain the water fully after cooking them as I don't like eating ramen swimming in water.  Nissan and other manufacturers also offer larger bowls of the product beyond the basic blocks that include freeze-dried meat and veggie packets to amp up the meal a bit, yet are still a cheap food item...


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

Back in the 90s I used to make a salad that included dry ramen noodles.  Something similar to this:
https://www.dinneratthezoo.com/ramen-noodle-salad/

Does anyone else remember when those were popular?


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 31, 2020)

Not on your life.   Never.   Nadda.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Not on your life.   Never.   Nadda.


Not on your life?  Why so hateful toward the ramen?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You can buy plain fast-cooking ramen noodles in a multi-pack, without the seasoning. I haven't used them for awhile, but they're good. I stir-fry chicken and different veggies, and put them on top of the noodles which I add a stir-fry sauce to.
> 
> View attachment 118808


I bought a bag of these at Aldi's awhile back. I keep forgetting about them.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Back in the 90s I used to make a salad that included dry ramen noodles.  Something similar to this:
> https://www.dinneratthezoo.com/ramen-noodle-salad/
> 
> Does anyone else remember when those were popular?


I don't recall this but you can call it a glorified crack slaw, LOL.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't remember when was the last time I ate this.   Had to be when I was single and buying a house on my own.   I remember eating Cup Noodles though.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 31, 2020)

> Not on your life? Why so hateful toward the ramen?



Ramen noodles were created as a substitute for rice in meals.  Rice took too long to cook, and with more oriental women entering the work force, a faster meal plan was needed.   Voila, the ramen noodle was created.   Not healthy,  and not really tasty.   Have you viewed the video of ramen noodles in the digestive tract?   For being instant cooking noodles, they are not digested well.    I spent a year in the orient.... tried all kinds of ramen.... could never take a liking to them.    I'm really glad not that I didn't put that many ramen noodles into my system.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

Ramen Noodles is the breakfast of college kids. That and beer and cornflakes.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Ramen noodles were created as a substitute for rice in meals.  Rice took too long to cook, and with more oriental women entering the work force, a faster meal plan was needed.   Voila, the ramen noodle was created.   Not healthy,  and not really tasty.   Have you viewed the video of ramen noodles in the digestive tract?   For being instant cooking noodles, they are not digested well.    I spent a year in the orient.... tried all kinds of ramen.... could never take a liking to them.    I'm really glad not that I didn't put that many ramen noodles into my system.


Actually I agree with you. It might be tasty to some but it’s more of less cheap filler food.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Ramen noodles were created as a substitute for rice in meals.  Rice took too long to cook, and with more oriental women entering the work force, a faster meal plan was needed.   Voila, the ramen noodle was created.   Not healthy,  and not really tasty.   Have you viewed the video of ramen noodles in the digestive tract?   For being instant cooking noodles, they are not digested well.    I spent a year in the orient.... tried all kinds of ramen.... could never take a liking to them.    I'm really glad not that I didn't put that many ramen noodles into my system.


Ramen noodles are a form of pasta. Flour, salt, water and perhaps a bit of oil.  Nothing unusual.  Should be easily indigestible for most people who don't have gluten allergies.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)

I did watch a video. Instant noodles just take longer to break down than fresh made. It wasn't considered bad, so they said. I always thought they were a form of pasta too. Pure simple carbs, not good for diabetics.

@Ellen Marie, you must be familiar with soba noodles. I hear they are made from buckwheat which would be better for diabetics as the carbs are complex. How do those taste?


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2020)

Definitely remember the ramen noodle salad.  A friend always brought it to a pot luck.


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2020)

> Ramen Noodles is the breakfast of college kids.



Faster than Kraft Dinner.


----------



## New2Old (Aug 31, 2020)

Was my supper tonight.....


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Faster than Kraft Dinner.


If anyone is an expert on Kraft Dinner it is me. I love pasta but Ramen noodles I never liked. It would easier to boil some vermicelli and put it in the fridge for a quick snack. It will keep for days.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You can buy plain fast-cooking ramen noodles in a multi-pack, without the seasoning. I haven't used them for awhile, but they're good. I stir-fry chicken and different veggies, and put them on top of the noodles which I add a stir-fry sauce to.
> 
> View attachment 118808


Are those on the shelf or are they refrigerated? That sounds really good.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Ellen Marie, you must be familiar with soba noodles. I hear they are made from buckwheat which would be better for diabetics as the carbs are complex. How do those taste?




I don't eat many noodles, or much bread or potatoes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I don't eat many noodles, or much bread or potatoes.


Thanks for all your info, @Ellen Marie.


----------



## Jules (Sep 1, 2020)

There’re many varieties of noodles, dried or fresh, in the supermarkets.  Very inexpensive in the ethnic aisle at Walmart.  They’re in other stores too, just that’s the latest place I’ve been buying them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Are those on the shelf or are they refrigerated? That sounds really good.


They're dry and on the shelf, Marci.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I did watch a video. Instant noodles just take longer to break down than fresh made. It wasn't considered bad, so they said. I always thought they were a form of pasta too. Pure simple carbs, not good for diabetics.



Thanks for posting that video, Rose.  As the doctor who ran the study stated, the longer digestion period may or may not have any effect on body.  While interesting to note, it obviously doesn't draw any serious negative health conclusions because the doctor himself said he still eats ramen.  

It would be useful to be able to compare stomach breakdown periods for other foods.  Dried ramen noodles versus dried pasta, for instance (I know a lot of good cooks and not a single one makes fresh pasta instead of using dried).  Brown rice versus white, meats, vegetables, oatmeal, eggs, fruit, and so forth.

p.s.  I thought it was good for weight control and satiety to eat foods that take longer to digest.  Aren't we're waved off from simple carbs and sugars because they go through the digestive system too rapidly?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Aren't we're waved off from simple carbs and sugars because they go through the digestive system too rapidly?


This is where I get confused. It has something to do with the body's insulin output. Simple carbs turn to sugar too quickly. Complex (usually having fiber) takes longer to turn to sugar.... this was my understanding....I guess you're saying the same thing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2020)

Big Flat Noodle-Seinfeld
https://www.bing.com/search?q=big+f...b230c4828b5e282715d6f039e&FORM=ANAB01&PC=DCTE


----------



## Gaer (Sep 1, 2020)

I've never tasted them.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 1, 2020)

They seem to be everywhere when the college kids are expected.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

Not all that hungry tonight ... so, having this with an egg dropped into it:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2020)

That's amazing, @RadishRose!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

I haven't had any in a long time but funny thing...about a month ago when I went to the supermarket, there was a "wall" display of Ramen noodles. Never saw that many Ramen noodles in one place before.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

I have been using half the seasoning packets and trying to add stuff like meat and veggies.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They're dry and on the shelf, Marci.


Thank you.


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 10, 2020)

For best part of 17 years I ate Ramen Noodles almost everyday overseas. We was overseas 10 months per year..... When I was offshore which was 6 to 9 months per year.....The food in the galley was not good to say the least.  I would bring over cases of Ramen Noodles and I would make them in bowl with a top and make a soup with Tabasco and Red Pepper.  I must have eaten hundreds if not into the thousands over the last 2 decades.  Once I was onshore most of the time, I still ate the Ramen almost everyday even with ms gamboolgal cooking best she could with what we could get..... Mystery meat and food poisoning.....spewing out your eyeballs.....  made the Ramen Noodles appealing for sure....

When your hungry and do not have food, you will adapt and appreciate what you can get.  Including good drinking water.

Now that we are back in Texas, ms gamboolgal will not fix me any Ramen..... but she makes me homemade Yard Bird (chicken) and Rice and Beef Soups.

Thank God for Them Texas Gals...


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> For best part of 17 years I ate Ramen Noodles almost everyday overseas. We was overseas 10 months per year..... When I was offshore which was 6 to 9 months per year.....The food in the galley was not good to say the least.  I would bring over cases of Ramen Noodles and I would make them in bowl with a top and make a soup with Tabasco and Red Pepper.  I must have eaten hundreds if not into the thousands over the last 2 decades.  Once I was onshore most of the time, I still ate the Ramen almost everyday even with ms gamboolgal cooking best she could with what we could get..... Mystery meat and food poisoning.....spewing out your eyeballs.....  made the Ramen Noodles appealing for sure....
> 
> When your hungry and do not have food, you will adapt and appreciate what you can get.  Including good drinking water.
> 
> ...


After my 2nd divorce when I was first living alone in order to make it financially I spent those first few years eating lots of Ramen noodles and PBJ sammies. You do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

When things started going south financially at the nursing home I worked in I was worried I would have to go back to the Ramen and PBJ diet. My first thought was Oh God! It was at that point I ended up taking the job at the zoo and moving to wear I am now.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> After my 2nd divorce when I was first living alone in order to make it financially I spent those first few years eating lots of Ramen noodles and PBJ sammies. You do whatcha gotta do.


When times were lean for our family, I created a ramen recipe that everyone loved.  

Half (or less) of the seasoning packets, and more water than the recipe called for. I'd cook the noodles and nuke plenty of veggies until tender-crisp. Combined them at the end (so neither the noodles nor the veggies were overcooked). 
Served with sour cream and parmesan cheese. Soooooo good!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> When times were lean for our family, I created a ramen recipe that everyone loved.
> 
> Half (or less) of the seasoning packets, and more water than the recipe called for. I'd cook the noodles and nuke plenty of veggies until tender-crisp. Combined them at the end (so neither the noodles nor the veggies were overcooked).
> Served with sour cream and parmesan cheese. Soooooo good!


Sounds kinda good. I liked Pinky's recipe too. I wanna try that.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You can buy plain fast-cooking ramen noodles in a multi-pack, without the seasoning. I haven't used them for awhile, but they're good. I stir-fry chicken and different veggies, and put them on top of the noodles which I add a stir-fry sauce to.
> 
> View attachment 118808


Have you tried the Tofu noodles?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Have you tried the Tofu noodles?


No, I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> No, I haven't tried them yet.


They're actually quite good. They're refrigerated. I rinse off the liquid before cooking them. With your veggies and chicken and stir fry sauce they'd be tasty.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> They're actually quite good. They're refrigerated. I rinse off the liquid before cooking them. With your veggies and chicken and stir fry sauce they'd be tasty.


Next time I go to an Asian supermarket, I'll look for them


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Next time I go to an Asian supermarket, I'll look for them


They might be a healthier option than Ramen. I don't know.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> They might be a healthier option than Ramen. I don't know.


Definitely healthier!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 12, 2020)

I never even heard of them until recently, but noticed that during the full pandemic lockdown, the shelves where they were displayed were as empty as those for toilet paper!


----------

